# Nice to meet you



## kyn

How do you say: "We've just met a few days ago, and yet now it's time to say goodbye. How sad. Nice to meet you anyway." ?

I know that "Nice to meet you" said when we first meet someone is "よろしく", but what about "Nice to meet you" said when we say goodbye to someone?


----------



## NonComposMentis

kyn said:


> I know that "Nice to meet you" said when we first meet someone is "よろしく", but what about "Nice to meet you" said when we say goodbye to someone?



Hi *kyn*,
One thing, among others, that you could say is, おあいできて光栄（こうえい）でした。 (It was an honor to meet you.)


----------



## kyn

Thank you. Could you help translate the whole sentence?


----------



## NonComposMentis

kyn said:


> Thank you. Could you help translate the whole sentence?



Hi *kyn*,

Do you mean the one you wrote in English in the first post? ("We've just met a few days ago, and yet now it's time to say goodbye. How sad. Nice to meet you anyway."?) I make fewer mistakes going the other way (J --> E) but I'll try if you can't lure a native speaker into having a go at it. Perhaps one will correct my attempt.

数日前に知り会ったばかりのに、もうわかれる。残念です。おあいできて光栄でした。
suunichi mae ni shiriatta bakari noni, mou wakareru. zannen desu. oai dekite kouei deshita.

I've just edited this to change the 会った to 知り合った、as I believe that would more clearly convey the idea of "became acquainted". After わかれる you could also add something like 必要です (hitsuyou desu = it is necessary to).


----------



## kyn

I'll have a try too:"ただ先日会ったばかりのに、もうさようならいわなきゃ。かなしいね。"
Please correct.


----------



## frecklegirl

kyn said:


> I know that "Nice to meet you" said when we first meet someone is "よろしく", but what about "Nice to meet you" said when we say goodbye to someone?



Actually, when you FIRST meet someone, you say はじめまして hajimemashite. Then, if you know that you're going to be working together/getting along together in some capacity in the future, you can add yoroshiku or yoroshiku onegaishimasu (which do not mean nice to meet you, but rather "I hope we get along" loosely translated). For example, if you're out shopping with your mom and she runs into a friend and introduces you, you would only say "hajimemashite," not "yoroshiku," because for now you're only meeting the friend, not having to do anything with her.


----------



## imchongjun

Hi, kyn.
NoncomposMentis gave us a very nice formal-style translation. Let me have a try too.
先日お会いしたばかりなのに、もうお別れとは、残念です。でも、お会いできて光栄です。

I think kyn is trying to make a casual-style translation. Hmmm. I would say
この前会ったばかりなのに、もうさよならだなんて、残念だなあ。でも、会えてよかったよ。
Of course, depending on the situation, you can use かなしい as you do in your translation.


----------



## Flaminius

Just a small nitpick and a pointer;
1. This thread may be of use.
2. I am wondering if "[It was] nice meeting you" is a more appropriate formulation since the conversation takes place at their farewell.


----------



## lrosa

Recently when saying goodbye to a group of fellow Japanese student friends from various countries, who had been speaking in Japanese to each other all the time, everyone seemed to find themselves switching to the English "It was nice to meet you", as no one seemed to know the equivalent in Japanese. I heard one person say よろしくお願いしました, which is a clever logical progression from よろしくお願いします, although incorrect. In this kind of informal situation, would the most appropriate sentence be something like:

会えてよかった（ね）
Xさんと会えて、うれしかった
etc...


I would appreciate any advice...


----------



## Prananou

Irosa, I am not expert in japanese but I heard it a lot of time and even a japanese girl I met told me "atashi wa anata ni aete yokatta" before going back to her country.
So I'm sure in informal situation they say that. So Irosa you are right.


----------

